# I’m back!!!



## lemans (Feb 13, 2022)

It’s been almost two years since I posted anything here.  Covid did a number on my life.. lost my job of 40 yrs, lost some friends.
   But now I’m back !! And tomorrow I’m breaking out the egg and smoking a pork butt for Valentine’s Day.. I will post the cook and try to die my job as a OTBS member!!
Lemans. Aka The Kosher Smoker


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 13, 2022)

I hope you got your job back or at least retired with a pension. . .And my condolences regarding your friends,

John


----------



## negolien (Feb 13, 2022)

Welcome back yes life can 100% throw a wrench in stuff. Best wishes lookin forward to seeing some of your cooks


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 13, 2022)

Welcome back good to see you around again


----------



## clifish (Feb 13, 2022)

Glad your back,  Covid has changed the world in too many ways.  I hope you have returned to the work force or retired (pension with medical would be nice...not in my world though).  I too am smoking my first butt today...we will see how that goes


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 13, 2022)

Welcome back.


----------



## sandyut (Feb 13, 2022)

Sorry you had a rough patch.  Hopefully you can pull the nose up and get some smooth air for a while.

Welcome back!  Looking forwards to seeing this butt you speak of.


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 13, 2022)

Sorry to hear of the hardships, keep your chin up. The Covid crap has thrown a lot of wrenches into peoples lives. Glad to have you back.


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 13, 2022)

Welcome back!  Looking forward to that Butt as well.


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 13, 2022)

Welcome back. The world do seem to have spun outta kilter the last couple of years. Hopefully you've found your balance and back on track!
Jim


----------



## flatbroke (Feb 13, 2022)

Welcome back. Sorry about the job.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 13, 2022)

Welcome back! As the others have said...it sucks that you went through that hard patch! But you're back so that's a good thing!
Bet you never thought you'd come back to so many guys wanting to see your butt did you?   Look forward to seeing many more of your cooks!

Ryan


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 13, 2022)

Welcome back! Sorry to hear about the challenges and loss, but glad you’re back at it!


----------



## boykjo (Feb 13, 2022)

Welcome back..............


----------



## lemans (Feb 13, 2022)

So what do you think for a binder?? Mustard, olive oil or bacon fat( my choice).


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 13, 2022)

lemans said:


> So what do you think for a binder?? Mustard, olive oil or bacon fat( my choice).



Welcome back, not sure you can ever go wrong when the first word of a binder starts with bacon!  Just sayin!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Feb 13, 2022)

Sorry to hear about the troubles from the crazy world we are in , hopefully a little brighter now, or at least starting to.

David


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 13, 2022)

Welcome back lemons!
Olive oil as a binder.


----------



## GATOR240 (Feb 13, 2022)

Welcome back lemans!!, great to have you back! Hoping things go well for you.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 14, 2022)

Hope your life has made a turn for the better. Glad to see you back. Covic took my wife on the 28th of Nov. 21.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 14, 2022)

lemans said:


> So what do you think for a binder?? Mustard, olive oil or bacon fat( my choice).




Welcome back, Lemans!!!---Good to see ya!
Any one of those will do fine!!

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 14, 2022)

Welcome back Buddy!
Missed your posts!
Al


----------



## lemans (Feb 14, 2022)

Used the bacon fat. Couldn’t get the egg open this an(13 degrees in Jersey) so I unleashed the vision. 275 with post oak. Bacon fat binder salt pepper and paprika for color. 3.5 hours in spritzed with one part maple syrup and three parts warm water. So far so good.


----------



## Humo18 (Feb 14, 2022)

lemans said:


> It’s been almost two years since I posted anything here.  Covid did a number on my life.. lost my job of 40 yrs, lost some friends.
> But now I’m back !! And tomorrow I’m breaking out the egg and smoking a pork butt for Valentine’s Day.. I will post the cook and try to die my job as a OTBS member!!
> Lemans. Aka The Kosher Smoker


Sounds lke you are doing good.  The best to you and your family and keep on smoking.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Feb 14, 2022)

Welcome back. Pork butt looks good. I hear you with the temps. Makes it a pain can’t wait for spring


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 14, 2022)

lemans said:


> So what do you think for a binder?? Mustard, olive oil or bacon fat( my choice).


Hope things are smoothing out for you! Glad you are back to cooking and posting. For me that’s therapy! I think what’s used as a binder doesn’t matter much. I’ve been just using oil but I gotta say I never thought of using bacon grease. That’s my vote and I’m going to try it on the next one. Is that the Vision Classic Kamado? If so I have one, broke a wheel off the stand last year. I need to get a table built for it this year.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 14, 2022)

lemans said:


> Used the bacon fat. Couldn’t get the egg open this an(13 degrees in Jersey) so I unleashed the vision. 275 with post oak. Bacon fat binder salt pepper and paprika for color. 3.5 hours in spritzed with one part maple syrup and three parts warm water. So far so good.




Bear Jr used to have that problem with his Big Green en Egg.
He used to drop a couple of some kind of Starter Cubes in through the top. Then about 15 minutes later he could open it.

Bear


----------



## lemans (Feb 14, 2022)

Yes  vision c  Diamond from sams


----------



## lemans (Feb 14, 2022)

So I have the picnic on the counter resting for 1/2 hour . My wife came home and said “ did you make bacon?


----------



## lemans (Feb 14, 2022)

Turned out awesome.. haven’t lost my touch


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 14, 2022)

That looks fantastic ! Nice work .


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 14, 2022)

Looks great!  You haven't lost your touch, I agree.  Great job.


----------



## Humo18 (Feb 15, 2022)

lemans keep it up you're doing great!!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 15, 2022)

Awesome sammie

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 15, 2022)

That Shoulder looks Mighty Pretty!!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## boykjo (Feb 16, 2022)

Nice bark..........


----------

